# Siitä on seuraavat kolme varttia tehty.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was listening to radio and heard that some subject will be discussed, and to quote, "siitä on seuraavat kolme varttia tehty."

What does the phrase mean? Does this mean that the following subject will be discussed in 45 minutes, or in the next 45 minutes?


----------



## liisahp

It means that the following 45 minutes will be spent discussing the subject.


----------



## sakvaka

It's also an intertextual reference to the old Danish folk poem known by the name _Mistä on pienet tytöt tehty? _What have little girls been made of?


----------



## Finland

Hello!



sakvaka said:


> It's also an intertextual reference to the old Danish folk poem known by the name _Mistä on pienet tytöt tehty? _What have little girls been made of?



Indeed, the same thing came to my mind. The poem is known in English as well: "What are little boys made of".

S


----------

